# 2014 Giant TCR SLR



## Todd769

So what does anyone think of Giant's new alu road bike? I hope that it will have smooth welds this year! If Cannondale can do it why not other brands?!


----------



## F350Lawman

I am thinking about buying the SL1 or CAAD 10... so far I have only seen the SL2 to compare to the CAAD. The SL2 was very nicely put together, welds were very nice. With the heavily manipulated tubes it would probably be taken fit carbon by most passerbys.


----------



## darwinosx

Todd769 said:


> So what does anyone think of Giant's new alu road bike? I hope that it will have smooth welds this year! If Cannondale can do it why not other brands?!


Great bike at a great price and certainly better quality control and service than Cannondale.


----------



## F350Lawman

Bike looks great, however so far I have only seen the SL2 at the LBS. Its a little big for me, but maybe I will take it out for a quick spin.


----------



## darwinosx

Review: Giant TCR SL 2 (2013) | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

"Don't be afraid of aluminium, this frame rides better than many carbon fibre bikes"


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I was happy to get the tcr sl but now only the tcr slr is available. Even better. Ive already pai for it and just waiting. I've owned two caad 9 frames and would rather go with this- lighter, stiff, sloping top tube, n cooler looking. The geometry has changed and it's now very similar to the caad in my size except for the sharp head tube angle. Same on all of them. I assume it's a 4.5 rake so how do you think that will affect the ride? Easier straight harder to follow a turn?


----------

